# Why does Facebook delete stuff?



## Pergamum (Sep 19, 2011)

If you link videos or copy and paste quotes, sometimes facebook deletes these things in the reply box? Why, and how do you get around it?


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 19, 2011)

I've found that if the cut & paste is too long, it lops off the end. Divide it into several comment windows if it is long.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 19, 2011)

How to get around it? Rich notes one way. It sometimes just makes for easier reading as well given the constraints of FB. 

Using Google + is another, although perhaps not practical for interacting with people you're connected with on FB who may not be inclined to use a different medium. But it is much better suited to posting lengthy comments than FB is.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 19, 2011)

After you cut and paste an item in the comments section you have to hit Shift and Enter to get them to post correctly after you paste a link in the comment section.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 21, 2011)

Typing anything (even a space) after a link usually solves the problem.


----------

